

HN Feature request: todo list/project collaboration - sid-

With a little more effort HN could be turned into a hierarchical todo list or project organizer. It would help me a lot in organizing my daily tasks and projects (provided I could keep a couple of pages private or share a couple pages with my team via invite). If the owner doesn't have the time he/she could either opensource the codebase or sell people a version for self hosting. btw what is it written in ?
======
Kliment
It's written in Arc, and it's already open source. It's in the Arc
distribution: <http://ycombinator.com/arc/arc2.tar>

_edit_ correction and link

~~~
fragmede
I was surprised to learn that this isn't in the FAQ
(<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>).

------
stralep
Probably Lisp (CL?)

